# CNC Router 3d carving - cutters required



## RiffRaff (May 3, 2014)

Hi All

newbie to the forums and CNC Router 3d carving

I would like to get into some 3d carving and wanted to confirm and or get other peoples thoughts on cutter size

I was thinking 3mm ball end for the roughing pass and 1.5mm ball end for the final.

prefer resolution over speed (I use 3d printers and have had 12 hours prints)

any help greatly appreciated

Cheers Riff


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello , glad to see you join our community


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

RiffRaff said:


> Hi All
> 
> newbie to the forums and CNC Router 3d carving
> 
> ...


Riff,

Welcome to the forum.

When doing 3D carvings you want to use a roughing bit that is large enough to remove the bulk of the material, yet small enough to still create the basic 3D shape. Your 3mm bit is a little small for fast 3D. It will take nearly as much time roughing as finishing. You want a slightly larger roughing cutter IMHO. Perhaps a 6mm bit would be better.

The 1.5mm bit is a very fine finishing bit. It is a great size for finishing toolpaths and will give you lots of detail.

I hope that helps. 

Bill


----------



## RiffRaff (May 3, 2014)

Hi guys

thanks for the welcome and quick replies

Bill, advise much appreciated and will order the 6mm cutter rather than the 3mm

the router arrived Friday arvo, so back to the shed to finish setting it up

cheers Riff


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Your welcome Riff.

BTW what router did you buy?

Bill


----------



## RiffRaff (May 3, 2014)

Hi Bill

I have a Link LXM0609 from China, and like others have hit a couple of stumbling blocks, Mr Google is help work through them, but I seem unable to get a ER11 collet nut in Australia. the supplied nut is a R11-B the collets here will not fit it, something else to work through

cheers Riff


----------



## RiffRaff (May 3, 2014)

Hi again Bill

solved the ER-11 collet nut issue, I purchased a 2.2kw spindle with a ER-20 collet and will install it over the weekend

would have gone for a 3kw however at 100 diameter it is not a straight swap

cheers Riff


----------



## madaboutcnc (May 14, 2014)

It all depends on size of 3D object carved. the smaller the object the harder to get fine detail. Larger objects may not require as much detail. Most of my projects are 12" square or less and I use a .125" (3mm) ball cutter. Most projects do not require use of rough cut bit as step over is so small with the ball cutter I can do all with one pass and .125" ball cutter. important thing to remember is cut length of ball cutter lands and do not cut depths greater than cutting lands.

Also do not use Bits that do not clear the center portion of cutting profile. As CNC router will plunge cut when starting out first cut then lateral movement starts. If the center of plunge cut isn't cleared problems may occur.

cnc-n-signs.com


----------

